# Pcola peir in the am?



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Taking a break from the yaks and hittin the peir with the wife in the am any of yall going in the am wanna hook up not really use to doing the whole peir thing?

Thanks chase


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Just try and dodge all the bubble rigs....


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hasnt been much going on. Slow on Monday and Tuesday. So much for the Thanksgiving Bonita Run!!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Hasnt been much going on. Slow on Monday and Tuesday. So much for the Thanksgiving Bonita Run!!


Need some colder weather.....wait til mid Dec./Jan. northeast or east wind........better have some white hex head jigs...game on!!


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

flounder1156 said:


> Need some colder weather.....wait til mid Dec./Jan. northeast or east wind........better have some white hex head jigs...game on!!


I got a ton of Hex Heads. I know a guy that makes em. I also kinda lke throwing a Yozuri and watching them come up and hit it. Last few years on Thanksgiving, its normally BoBo's eating doen the pier. Not this year!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> I got a ton of Hex Heads. I know a guy that makes em. I also kinda lke throwing a Yozuri and watching them come up and hit it. Last few years on Thanksgiving, its normally BoBo's eating doen the pier. Not this year!


Get ready...its going too happen in the next 48 hours with this cold front coming in......Who's the guy that makes the hex head lures for you?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Jigs*



flounder1156 said:


> Get ready...its going too happen in the next 48 hours with this cold front coming in......Who's the guy that makes the hex head lures for you?


snakeman14 Makes them for me.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Freeze watch on Sunday. Thats when Im going to be there!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> snakeman14 Makes them for me.


Yes ....he and I make them for alot of anglers......I think he and his brother Ben ....(Kingling 95) are going to try for some bonito at the Pensacola Beach Gulf pier in the morning...if you go look for them out there. Also I got a good report that some were being caught at Navarree pier....this cool weather should have them on the move.


----------

